# Dwarfs



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

The seven dwarfs go to the Vatican and, because they have requested an 
audience & they are THE seven dwarfs, they are ushered in to see the 
Pope. 

Dopey leads the pack. 

"Dopey, my son" says the Pope, "what can I do for you?" 

Dopey asks, "Excuse me your Excellency, but are there any dwarf nuns in 
Rome?" 

The Pope wrinkles his brow at the odd question, thinks for a moment & 
answers, "No, Dopey there are no dwarf nuns in Rome." 

In the background a few of the dwarfs start giggling. Dopey turns round 
& gives them a glare, silencing them. 

Dopey turns back, "Your Worship, are there any dwarf nuns in all of 
Europe?" 

The Pope, puzzled now, again thinks for a moment & then answers "Dopey, 
there are no dwarf nuns in Europe" 

This time all of the other dwarfs burst into laughter. Dopey turns 
around and silences them with an angry glare. 

Dopey turns back to The Pope & says "Your extreme Holiness! Are there 
ANY dwarf nuns any where in the world?" 

After consulting with his advisors, the Pope responds, "I'm sorry my 
son, there are NO dwarf nuns anywhere in the world." 

The other dwarfs collapse in a heap, rolling around, laughing and 
pounding on the floor, tears streaming down their cheeks as they began 
chanting: 

"Dopey screwed a penguin!" 

"Dopey screwed a penguin!"


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Good one, oldskool.

I chuckled at a headline on Yahoo! this morning:-
*" Pope frightens child who thought he was a doctor!"*


----------

